

WiFi Signals Caught on Camera - victoro
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/nstv/2011/03/invisible-wi-fi-signals-caught-on-camera.html

======
rwbt
Shouldn't the title be "WiFi strength visualized" instead of invisible signals
caught on Camera?

Its a cool visualization nonetheless, but the title is a little misleading.

~~~
victoro
The title of the original article is "Invisible WiFi Signals Caught on
Camera." I thought "Invisible" was too Ripley's-Believe-It-Or-Not-sounding so
I removed it while trying to keep as much of the original title as possible
intact. Probably a better title would have been "WiFi Signal Strength Caught
on Camera" or the one you proposed, but, whats done is done.

~~~
javert
I think the title of the original was being criticized (righly), not the title
you chose for the HN post.

------
jerrya
Supposedly at one point decades ago PARC had a wire in the ceiling that
rotated and whose rotational speed was dependent on the amount of packets
traveling in the internet cable strung above it.

(apocryphal?) (what is the truth of this?) (is it still there?)

I believe Facebook is supposed to have a restroom in which a white noise
privacy background is generated from global friending/unfriending activity.

~~~
mceachen
I understand that Twitter's reception desk had birdsong that played when
people tweeted, but it became cacophonous at high tweets-per-second.

~~~
x5315
I'm pretty sure the speakers were still there when we left.

------
nathannecro
The full (and HD version) of the video can be found here:
<http://vimeo.com/20412632>

------
Selfcommit
Anyone else remember this being posted this time last year?

~~~
Zaheer
Yes, I actually saw it a while back as well. Still cool though!

------
xradionut
The artist in me wants to smile, but the RF guy inside says, "Hey, they
recreated the radio signal coverage map with fewer dimensions and less useful
information!" (chuckle...)

------
buro9
[http://yourban.no/2011/02/22/immaterials-light-painting-
wifi...](http://yourban.no/2011/02/22/immaterials-light-painting-wifi/)

------
jrnkntl
discussion from 644 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270878>

------
yodakohl
Wouldn't it be easier to assign signal strength to certain GPS-dots and
visualize the gathered data on the computer?

~~~
aw3c2
Yes, but would be science. The submission is _art_.

------
pronoiac
I love the possibilities here. I want to see rows traced out! Make something
that looks like a Joy Division album cover. Use a bullet-time array of cameras
to make a video. Make an augmented reality layer so you can see it as you
wander the area.

------
bitteralmond
Though this is really cool in itself, this has a horribly sensational and
misleading title.

------
ohwp
Not as cool as the Magnetic Movie: <http://vimeo.com/1166968>

------
chime
Instead of vertical, I'd love to be able to see this horizontally overlaid on
a map so I could find the weak spots in my house and work.

~~~
aw3c2
You can gather data with G-Mon on Android. Iirc it "only" gives you an
estimated location and strength of each wifi radio though. Still fun to map.

------
osakanyan
Very old article.

------
taylorbuley
Darn it, I was working on this too! I guess my project will just have to be
that much more original now.

------
hayksaakian
This could server as a mode of expression and art.

~~~
nos4A2
Typing "server" instead of "serve" happens to me extremely frequently too (it
happened while typing this too), occupational hazard I guess :)

------
noinput
What a simply beautiful idea!

------
bolt25
Can you please stop posting news of the previous years?

------
89a
Terrible idea, don't give those morons who think wifi is harmful any more
ammunition

